# Opinions on this breeder?



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

We are looking into breeders and have never been through this process before. All of our previous dogs were all rescues. If this is not allowed I am so sorry and feel free to do what you must MODs. This is the breeder I am looking into:

http://www.appleridgekennels.ca/

I spoke to the owner after seeing the website and I was impressed, but wanted to get the opinions of the forum extraordinaires. We are possibly looking into Juliet and Hammers's upcoming litter, as we want time to grieve our current loss. We want to make sure above all our new addition has a great temperament and solid nerves. If you think this is not a good fit can you explain why and maybe point me in the right direction as to what I need to be looking for. Thanks in advance


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I may be completely wrong, but it seems Hammer isn't even a year yet.. And aren't you supposed to wait until around 2 years to test hips? I would avoid based on that


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I did not look at the website but - dogs cannot get an IPO BH much less a title at less than 18 months; hips cannot be certified until 2 years. If ab16 is correct on the dog's age, he should not have been bred.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like the age is correct - I'm wondering if they have official hip elbow ratings or are they prelim ratings? 

Hammers' Chronicles von Appleridge

I would not have bred such a young male without official clearances. He's not even a year old. Accidental breeding maybe?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know nothing about the breeder but you can always look up OFA results on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
There is some lag time but the only thing they show on the sire and dam of Hammer (who is not old enough for OFA results) is a DM test.

It appears for Nikki they did get an OFA "PRELIM" of good which they did not have published on the OFA page (why?) but did not follow up with the official OFA result.

I would not make claim on OFA hips unless they were official results. I would also want to see elbow results. (though a lot don't do that)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If it is true the breeder only has prelims done and is breeding underage dogs, I would avoid buying from them. False advertising is not ethical standards of practice.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank You for the input. You all caught something that I would have not caught. So, my next question is...can anyone recommend a good breeder in the area? The only musts that I require are:

*Great Temperament
*Solid Nerves
*Good results on hips and elbows

This will be primarily a family dog but I am looking into earning more titles. The more I research the more I find myself fascinated. My husband is a K9 handler and more than likely we will be using Gak9 for additional training.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Research types - working line vs show line - 

For working line
I would consider checking out Blackthorn Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds in VA
I have met several of her dogs and if I were looking for a puppy she would be on my short list. I am sure others will chime in with suggestions.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

mjackson0902 said:


> Thank You for the input. You all caught something that I would have not caught. So, my next question is...can anyone recommend a good breeder in the area? The only musts that I require are:
> 
> *Great Temperament
> *Solid Nerves
> ...


I have heard good things about Wendelin farm in Quebec. I've just heard, no real experience with any of it. Definitely here to learn too.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> I have heard good things about Wendelin farm in Quebec. I've just heard, no real experience with any of it. Definitely here to learn too.


Sorry, for some reason I thought I saw they were in Ontario. Quebec is quite the distance from Cleveland lol.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> Sorry, for some reason I thought I saw they were in Ontario. Quebec is quite the distance from Cleveland lol.


I really would like to stay more local. I would like it to be driving distance so I can meet the breeder in person and also meet the Sire and Dam, at least the Dam.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ontario isn't to far from Rochester Ny. Check out Jody Potter (vom sitz von der hose) and Deb Zappia (olgameister) at Proformance K9


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The Hammer litter reads like an oops to me, I'd probably pass. I know there's a couple things on the website that aren't accurate, but I don't really see the usual misleading info that would make me completely disregard this breeder, if that's the type of dog your looking for.

There's too much open and verifiable with the titles and ofa records to just say no. It looks like they breed lower drive, easy going, basically laid back dogs. Without going over what the standard says or W/L vs S/L, if these types of dogs are what would suit you, I'd check into them a little more and see how many things are website errors and what may be an honest explanation.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I figured you were in the SE if you were going to use GAk9 for training..........especially since the breeder had a GA location. (among several?)


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly...I'm surprised he would have even been able to successfully breed yet. He is only 10-months old. I am sure it can happen that young but that is pushing it to be viable.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

mjackson0902 said:


> We are looking into breeders and have never been through this process before. All of our previous dogs were all rescues. If this is not allowed I am so sorry and feel free to do what you must MODs. This is the breeder I am looking into:
> 
> http://www.appleridgekennels.ca/
> 
> I spoke to the owner after seeing the website and I was impressed, but wanted to get the opinions of the forum extraordinaires. We are possibly looking into Juliet and Hammers's upcoming litter, as we want time to grieve our current loss. We want to make sure above all our new addition has a great temperament and solid nerves. If you think this is not a good fit can you explain why and maybe point me in the right direction as to what I need to be looking for. Thanks in advance



_*** Removed by admin ***_ Please feel free to PM me. I have first hand experience with this breeder and know many others that have as well.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

amburger16 said:


> I have heard good things about Wendelin farm in Quebec. I've just heard, no real experience with any of it. Definitely here to learn too.



Great dogs at Wendelin.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> I figured you were in the SE if you were going to use GAk9 for training..........especially since the breeder had a GA location. (among several?)


GAk9 has a location in Canton, GA. That is the one that we will be going to unless some other prospective trainers come through. I know that I will have to drive to Atlanta for training. Downtown ATL is about an hour and half from me.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe I should clarify. I am located in Northeast Georgia about 30 minutes from Seneca, South Carolina. I would be willing to drive a max of about 5 hours to a breeder. So, we are talking breeders located in NC, TN, SC, AL, and maybe around those areas if it is not too much of a drive. NY and Canada are a no go


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

OK, I am in Upstate SC. (about an hour from Seneca) ..... This gal in the link below used to be on our SAR team and is trying to build a good kennel / I know some of her dogs are with local law enforcement. She is no nonsense and has kids (now pre teen/teen) and well behaved dogs.... Strictly working LE type dogs on her end but there is always some variation so some do go to working pet homes...She is German though and Germans don't typically warranty hips (you would have to ask if that is important - she still screens the parents) .

About Kriegerblut Kennel

Blackthorn would be more like 7 hours; I just really liked the dogs that I met out of her breedings ...... 

There is another one in TN a lot of folks on the forum have and are very fond of.
I have no personal experience with her.

Sequoyah German Shepherds

May want to search the forums - I don't know any show line folks but seem to remember someone highly recommended in the Atlanta area if that is your interest.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

middleofnowhere said:


> I did not look at the website but - dogs cannot get an IPO BH much less a title at less than 18 months; hips cannot be certified until 2 years. If ab16 is correct on the dog's age, he should not have been bred.


15 months for a BH....18 for the IPO titles. 
I would look elsewhere, regardless.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> OK, I am in Upstate SC. (about an hour from Seneca) ..... This gal in the link below used to be on our SAR team and is trying to build a good kennel / I know some of her dogs are with local law enforcement. She is no nonsense and has kids (now pre teen/teen) and well behaved dogs.... Strictly working LE type dogs on her end but there is always some variation so some do go to working pet homes...She is German though and Germans don't typically warranty hips (you would have to ask if that is important - she still screens the parents) .
> 
> About Kriegerblut Kennel
> 
> ...


I did email Sequoyah. I am waiting for a reply.I think what I liked about them was that it is actually owned by a Vet so I would hope she keeps her dogs in excellent health . I really don't have a preference of WL or SL. I just want to make sure I get what I need for my family. We are getting a WL in the spring of 2016 but that is going to be my husband's K9 so engaging the dog with the kids like I want would be limited. This pup has been in training now for about 3 months I believe and so far so good. I know we can handle a WL if that is what turns out to be best suited for us. I will search the forum some more tonight when the craziness goes to sleep


----------

